# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkkikilvet

## tohpeeri

Lienette huomanneet, että viime aikoina kun linjoja on muuttunut ja siksi pysäkkikilpiä uusittu, on niihin ainakin Helsingissä laitettu pelkästään määränpää. Hyvänä esimerkkinä kakkosen ja kolmosen ratikat joiden pysäkit kyllä kaipaisivat välipaikkojakin. Mutta nyt on niitä taas alkanut ilmestyä. Esim. h23N:llä lukee Rautatientorilta lähdettäessä: Kallio - Pasila - Ilmala ja h50 pysäkeissäkin on välipaikkoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja muutamasta pysäkkitolpasta (yleensä katoksettomia yhden linjan pysäkkejä) puuttuu kokonaan pysäkin nimi ja numero.

----------

